# Challenge November 2013 - Mushrooms



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you Butsy for passing the torch to me, first of all. So I gave this some thought, have considered many ingredients that are currently in season, and there is just one thing that keeps popping up in my mind and that's mushrooms. So I've decided to give in and thus without further ado I hereby declare this month's challenge to be:

MUSHROOMS

There are absolutely no restrictions - cultivated, wild, big, small, the star of the dish or a mere seasoning in it, a simple three-ingredient dish of la cuisine improvisée or a complex marriage of flavours with as many as twenty, Asian, American, European, that's all up to you, so I say bring it on!





  








maly-hrib-borovy.jpg




__
slayertplsko


__
Nov 1, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oh wow slayter! * LOVE* mushrooms! I was just thinking cream of mushroom soup the other day! (and not condensed from the can /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif)


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I knew it I knew it! I knew that one of these days we were gonna get hit with a mushroom challenge and it couldn't be at a better time. Game on!

PS: I'm eating beef barley mushroom soup this very moment, mushroom in mouth as unread the challenge haha!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

I predicted it this morning, when I saw the winner annouced. It's gonna be mushrooms, I said....

Well, I am prepared. Chanterelles waiting in the fridge.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Great choice! I'm sure this will be one of the most memorable Cheftalk Challenges.

Come to papa, shitakes!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Already have a couple of menus in mind.  Should be another good one.

mjb.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Well yay for me i am the first one to present a dish XD.

Didnt participate much last challenge but this time ill go all out.

*Sicilian Lemon Risotto w/ Filet Mignon and a Shitake Demi*

Basically the risotto has stock lemon juice and lemon zest.

Finished with butter and alot of parmesan s&p to taste.

The meat is cooked in EVO with a puree of onion, garlic , and butter to finish. Salt to taste.

Then we finish it with a shitake demi and sauteed shitakes on top.





  








File shitake.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Nov 2, 2013








enjoy


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice! Though *I* had planned to present a risotto first!! Well, I'll still go ahead with it soon, because it's a very different one. Mushroom stock for the risotto and so on. Perhaps tomorrow, my supplier has announced that he'll have some doves for me tomorrow. Would go nicely with roast dove...


----------



## smoothjimmy (Jan 12, 2013)

A few nights ago I made a porcini and truffle (oil) risotto with braised duck marylands..if I get around to making it again before the month is out I'll be sure to post up a photo!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

No, I'm going to be the first to post a mushroom risotto hehe.

Well, this is not recent and there will be a lot more and better risottos from others to come but I'm quite happy with my risotto because I have found the perfect most perfect method to make it. It's a labor of love indeed. I should say that this is Jamie Oliver's method of making risotto which can be found directly on his website. It starts off with fresh homemade chicken stock of course, and I use carnaroli rice as it is my favorite.

I find very nice exotic dry mushrooms here such as porcini, chanterelles and maitaki which are wonderful when the real thing is too expensive. I put the dried mushrooms in a small stock pot with water and simmer on very low heat for about fifteen minutes. Then I drain the mushrooms, set the mushroom stock aside and chop the reconstituted mushrooms finely.

Then I take whatever fresh mushrooms I could find, in this case it was mini bellas and slice thickly, toss with a bit of chopped garlic and thyme. In a high heat aluminum pan I add a dash of olive oil and add only a small handful of the mushrooms, careful not to crowd the pan. It cooks quickly and holds on to no juice at all, they're basically grilling in there. Surprisingly the garlic doesn't burn but I don't leave them in there long, I like them to have a little bite. Once the whole batch is done I toss the mushrooms with fresh parsley and a single squeeze of lemon juice, and season.

Next comes the risotto itself. I sweat out shallot and finely chopped celery with olive oil until soft. I then add the rice and toast it before adding a bit of vermouth. Then I add the chopped reconstituted mushrooms and slowly add the mushroom broth (about a cup). Once that is absorbed I get on with using the chicken stock for the rest of it. Near the end when it's still 2 minutes away from being the perfect al dente I turn off the heat, throw in a handful of parmesan cheese, 2 chunks of butter and one ladle of broth and put on the lid for one minute. Open the lid, stir gently and plate, garnish with the grilled mushrooms which are stirred in to the dish at the table.





  








IMG-20130425-00542.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 2, 2013








And this is another dish I made last year on a day that I went all out and bought myself some fresh chaterelles. Worth every penny. It's just smoked ham, garlic, chanterelles, sweet peas in a light tomato cream sauce with pecorino.





  








155647_472990437272_278654_n.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 2, 2013











  








DSCF5482.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 2, 2013


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Darn. Foiled again!!! Nice work!

Well, here is my entry for today. As usual, the players. Chanterelles, Filet of beef, bacon, onion, garlic, swiss chard and fingerling potatoes:





  








IMG_0660.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 2, 2013








Fry the bacon, onions, garlic and chanterelles:





  








IMG_0665.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 2, 2013








Add cream and season with salt, pepper, caraway and parsley:





  








IMG_0669.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 2, 2013








Meanwhile, boil the potatoes, steam the chard and fry the filet:





  








IMG_0667.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 2, 2013








Finish the boiled potatoes by glazing them with a pinch of sugar in the pan where the filet was fried, while the filet rests. Plate. Serve:





  








IMG_0673.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 2, 2013








Paired with a glass of Lagrein from Bolzano, Alto Adige, because this needs something robust.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Where are you? Do you find chanterelles?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

mushrooms.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 2, 2013








Let's call this Thanksgiving in a Portabella…

Browned ground turkey breast; basic bread stuffing with fresh herbs;

leftover sautéed kale; fresh cranberries; sprinkle of jack cheese-just because;

baked at 350⁰ just until the mushrooms is cooked-perfectly portioned supper!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> Where are you? Do you find chanterelles?


Well, you can find them here in Northern Bavaria, but those where store-bought.

And now, for a small, warming dinner: Hot-and-sour noodles with cloud ear mushrooms and bamboo:





  








IMG_0686.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 2, 2013








No claims to authenticity at all - just my synchretistic take on the hot-and-sour thing. Freshly made vegetable broth with garlic, rehydrated mu err mushrooms, bamboo shoots, udon noodles, chilis and ginger, seasoned with light soy sauce, rice wine and rice vinegar.


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

What a great start that is!

@KK:

Very nice, I have to try that lemon risotto although I'm not sure if the lemons I can get here aren't too sour. But what is shiitake demi?

@Koukou:

That pasta dish is very original. I normally wouldn't have though of a combination of chanterelles and peas; and the creamy tomato sauce. I can't even imagine the taste. And there's nothing wrong with using dried mushrooms as they have their place in the kitchen too. For instance, I can't imagine using fresh mushrooms in sauerkraut soup.

As for chanterelles, they tend to grow under conifers from early summer to mid autumn in temperate climate zones (this may of course differ from place to place). Although wikipedia claims that in Central Europe they grow even in beech forests, I've never seen that.

@K-girl:

Cranberries and kale, that's interesting. Alas, kale is one of those things I can't get. Nobody seems to grow it here and none of the supermarkets hold it. I don't even know what it's called in Slovak or if it has a name at all. But I'll keep on searching as I though the same of turnips and broad beans (again, nearly forgotten here) and behold, I found farmers who grow them.

@Gene:

Now if you don't mind I'm going to steal that. I really like the idea of that side dish. All I would normally come up with would be fried potatoes or something like that. This is so much better - colourful, rich in taste (I bet), nutritious. I've never seem fingerling potatoes though, so I'll have to substitute some other variety. Or perhaps with Jerusalem artichokes? Now that might finally be a dish that would make peeling them worth it.

So keep it coming!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful entries. Here's mine:

*Beef Wellington*





  








21mrpk3.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 2, 2013












  








2qsq6fd.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 2, 2013


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Slayertplsko said:


> I've never seem fingerling potatoes though, so I'll have to substitute some other variety. Or perhaps with Jerusalem artichokes? Now that might finally be a dish that would make peeling them worth it.


It's a local heirloom variety, the Bamberger Hörnla: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bamberg_potato - rarely to be found outside of southern Germany, I fear, but one of my favourites. Very tasty, firm fleshed, good to roast or to make potato salads with.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ordo, seriously?? Why do all my plans get destroyed on the first day? Make some porcini risotto, I said. Bam. Posted. Make some Wellington, I said. Bam. Posted.

Beautifully done, though! Now I need to think of somehting else....


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry Gene! Please post your BW.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Sadly i don't think i can pull off an entry in this month's mushroom challenge due to travel, so i am tossing my hat in the ring with one of my entries from the fig challenge:
'Warm local camembert cheese with mushroom, fig and bacon ragout'

The ragout is oyster mushrooms, brown beech mushrooms, baby bellas, shallots, applewood smoked peppered bacon, shallots, tuaca, toasted pine nuts and fig jam





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Nov 2, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Nov 2, 2013


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm thinking I'll have something tomorrow.  But for now, a story which I believe I've related before.

My father was a civil engineer, and did some free lance land surveying on the side back in the days of life in southern Michigan.  One weekend he didn't have any work but he and a fellow who assisted him went out in the woods where they had worked previously.  They came home with several pounds of wild mushrooms.  My mother was cooking them up with butter and garlic and probably some other herbs.  I walked into the kitchen and my little 8 year old brain could just not handle the "stench" of that pan of shrooms.

If only I could walk into that very kitchen today....

Now, I LOVE mushrooms!

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

teamfat said:


> I'm thinking I'll have something tomorrow. But for now, a story which I believe I've related before.
> 
> My father was a civil engineer, and did some free lance land surveying on the side back in the days of life in southern Michigan. One weekend he didn't have any work but he and a fellow who assisted him went out in the woods where they had worked previously. They came home with several pounds of wild mushrooms. My mother was cooking them up with butter and garlic and probably some other herbs. I walked into the kitchen and my little 8 year old brain could just not handle the "stench" of that pan of shrooms.
> 
> ...


This brings up some very fond memories, teamfat. When I was a wee one, back in the seventies, we went out to forage for mushrooms, blueberries and cowberries every other weekend. My mother usually roasted a chicken the day before, so we went into the woods, foraged for a bit, then we had a picknick with cold chicken, bread and salad and went on to forage some more. Then we came home and she made us some mushroom soup with potatoe cakes.,,,, Ahhhhhh... I shall present that dish soon!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

durangojo said:


> 'Warm local camembert cheese with mushroom, fig and bacon ragout'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That looks really, really good!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

FF - it doesn't just look brilliant. look at the  ingredients for the mushroom stew  - that's a thing of beauty!. Durangojo, I shall shamelessly steal that one. To experiment, perhaps a more robust goat cheese instead of camenbert.


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

GeneMachine said:


> This brings up some very fond memories, teamfat. When I was a wee one, back in the seventies, we went out to forage for mushrooms, blueberries and cowberries every other weekend. My mother usually roasted a chicken the day before, so we went into the woods, foraged for a bit, then we had a picknick with cold chicken, bread and salad and went on to forage some more. Then we came home and she made us some mushroom soup with potatoe cakes.,,,, Ahhhhhh... I shall present that dish soon!


Same here. When I was little, my grandfather or grandmother would take me to the woods for mushroom picking. I would spend my summer holidays in their cottage, which was about ten metres away from forest. At around the age of five or six, with several of the boys and who likewise spent their holidays there we would often go alone into that nearest forest, which was a small woodland area right next to our cottage, but very fertile. We would always find some porcini or other boletes, or brittlegills, parasols and such. You know, they would let us do that as these are precisely the species that are next to impossible to confuse with anything poisonous. You simply know what a bolete looks like, so we were told not to pick any with funny-coloured stalks or tubes (to avoid the poisonous B satanas and similar species) and to have a taste to see if it's not bitter (Tylopilus felleus, the impossibly bitter bolete that is easily confused with a porcino, but of which even a tiny amount ruins any dish). And even though it's impossible to explain what a brittlegill looks like, anyone who's ever seen one will know as it's very distinctive - so we were told not to bring any with red stalks.

@durangojo:

That's beautiful. Figs with mushrooms, great.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Growing up in Slovakia was not so different from groing up in Bavaria, I see. Another fond memory - if we had a good haul of blueberries, we simmered those in milk with some added sugar and a pinch of vanilla; then ate it with potato cakes fried in lard. Glorious. Still one of my favourite comfort foods. Do you have anything similar?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Everyone is waxing poetic about mushrooms  These are Kretan mushrooms, foraged by my mother on one of her hikes.





  








2493_69531192272_292777_n.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 3, 2013


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

@Gene:

Not terribly different it seems - similar climates, similar cuisines. Unfortunately, I've got no memory of blueberry or cowberry picking as we never did that. Both grow at too high altitudes. We did, however, forage wild strawberries and wild raspberries and blackberries as kids, but would eat them straight off the bush. The dish you describe sounds wonderful and I'm sure similar dishes exist here, but I don't have any personal memories of them.

@Koukou:

They look wonderful. What are they? They almost look like they could be the fabled Lactarius sanguifluus? But as I don't pick these, I don't know. And how does your mother prepare them?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ordo said:


> Beautiful entries. Here's mine:
> 
> *Beef Wellington*
> 
> ...


Hello my precious.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't see a problem with repeated entries. Every one's take on a dish is different. It's how you learn new tricks as old dogs. 

That and I posted cabbage in my taco after Chef Bubba did.  I'll take some of each, thank you.

In fact, it could be an interesting side bar to the Challenge to have everyone cook the same dish and explore the variations...


----------



## food truck (Sep 25, 2013)

Slayertplsko said:


> Thank you Butsy for passing the torch to me, first of all. So I gave this some thought, have considered many ingredients that are currently in season, and there is just one thing that keeps popping up in my mind and that's mushrooms. So I've decided to give in and thus without further ado I hereby declare this month's challenge to be:
> 
> MUSHROOMS
> 
> ...


that's a cool looking mushroom


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

phatch said:


> In fact, it could be an interesting side bar to the Challenge to have everyone cook the same dish and explore the variations...


Actually I had thought that if by some miracle I get to chose I might pick beef stew or a bowl of chile - very specific dishes with unlimited options.

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Portobello and shitake mini pie*

Lard dough. I'm living from my past, i know.





  








i5xlbd.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 4, 2013








(@KK; thanks)


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Guess what.





  








10680259794_54bd6b5ac8_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 5, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Mushroom pasta*





  








10680261454_e0ed57400c_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 5, 2013












  








10680263044_63598c59c9_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 5, 2013


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Ordo, that looked amazing. Bravo. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## bjazz (Nov 4, 2013)

Just the other day, I made a mushroom cappucino as an amouse that was inspired by my recent trip to the Italian Alps. 
The bottom part was a cold cep double consomme in which I used a little lambstock for mouthfeel. The top was a hot, oregano infused milk espuma, shot through a siphon. I quite liked the outcome. I still have a little left, so I'll try to post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Agaricus bisporus omelette*





  








10710074393_c94d82978e_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 6, 2013








My best ever.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

House Made Black Truffle Buratta w/ 25 yr old balsamic



Cheers!

EDG


----------



## mise (Aug 19, 2013)

Bjazz said:


> Just the other day, I made a mushroom cappucino as an amouse that was inspired by my recent trip to the Italian Alps.
> The bottom part was a cold cep double consomme in which I used a little lambstock for mouthfeel. The top was a hot, oregano infused milk espuma, shot through a siphon. I quite liked the outcome. I still have a little left, so I'll try to post a picture tomorrow.


That's actually pretty clever, Nordic Chefs man.. on the rise. Well guys/gals, I'm going to try to get in some submissions this month. Working 70-80 HRs a week at the new job at the moment, on top of that I picked up mono. Luckily for me, I'm actually working on a special with mushrooms.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

EverydayGourmet said:


> House Made Black Truffle Buratta w/ 25 yr old balsamic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I surrender.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh guys. Beautiful. Didn't get to present what I had planned for the last days, since the flu struck me down for now. Not much taste or appetite left at the moment, not to speak of energy to cook more than picking a jar of chicken stock from the fridge and throw some noodles and vegetables in. Getting better, though, hope I'll have another entry next weekend.


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice dishes ordo, especially the pasta dish. And we've got another unusual variety of mushroom. Any chance you're going to reveal to us what it is? It looks a bit like some of those of the Xerocomus genus, but it's probably something else (at least they look different here). Definitely from the bolete family though.

EverydayGourmet, that's luxurious beyond belief and looks wonderful.

Keep it coming, guys!


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

TY Slayer,

made the cheese with house made truffle salt and if you look close there is just a hint of truffle oil, thanks again.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Portobello "Fries"





  








Portobello Fries.jpg




__
cerise


__
Nov 9, 2013


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm sort of surprised we haven't seen a dish involving these:





  








shrooms.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 10, 2013








Breaded, deep fried shrooms. But there are still many days remaining.

mjb.

PS: Odd, I didn't see the portabello fries until after I posted my pic. My computer has been doing some odd things the last day or two.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Tomorrow im going to the street market bright and early , hopefully ill find some shrooms at a good price.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, I talked about that mushroom soup we used to make after a day of foraging earlier. Here it is:

We start with a light, fragrant beef broth made from tri-tip and the usual vegetables:





  








IMG_0689.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 10, 2013








Chop up some bacon, onions and a mix of boletes, chanterelles and champignons:





  








IMG_0691.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 10, 2013








Fry, add the broth and let it simmer, Season with salt, pepper and vinegar:





  








IMG_0701.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 10, 2013








Meanwhile, coursly grate some potatoes, half raw, half cooked:





  








IMG_0702.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 10, 2013








Season with salt, pepper and a pinch of nutmeg, form patties and fry in lard:





  








IMG_0718.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 10, 2013








And serve with the soup:





  








IMG_0720.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 10, 2013








Mushroom soup with potato cakes, Northern Bavarian style.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ah, forgot to mention: The seasoning also needs some caraway seeds, best added when frying the onions and bacon, so they get slightly toasted and fragrant. Also, the vinegar is important, this needs to be decidedly sour.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

GM I LOVE IT. 

THOSE POTATO CAKES LOOK DELICIOUS ,

hope you dont mind if i start making them xD 

The broth must have been great as well. 

The plating was simple , rustic , pretty , homie , and fitting.

I loved it all!!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks, KK! What can I say, it just is some local peasant dish, and I love those. As to the potato cakes, steal away! Traditionally, they are made much thinner here and fried very hot so they get crispy all through. I like a fluffy core in them, so those are a crossover between what is usually done locally and french pommes macaire as per Robuchon's recipe. Another local use for them: Just serve with apple sauce. Autumn greatness!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh and regarding the broth - I strongly recommend to try that. Tri-tip yields a very light and fragrant beef broth, as compared to a broth you would get from, say, a beef shank. I know, the Californians here will scream bloody murder, but you can indeed simmer tri-tip instead of grilling it  Just set it up with onions, carrots, leeks and celery, bring to a boil, skim off the foam, then simmer for a couple of hours. Yields enough broth for a soup, and then you can still use the tri-tip - slice thinly and serve with the rest of the broth, root vegetables and freshly ground horseradish. That's for dinner tonight


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice dishes, all of you. We've got breaded mushroom fries and a soup. Cerise, are these breaded mushroom slices? What is the sauce?

Gene, what I find interesting is your addition (and insistence on adding) of vinegar. I've never tried it. We would make a similar soup, but without potato cakes. Are they the same you serve that blueberry sauce with? In the autumn, we would usually use honey mushrooms for the soup. You know, you spend five hours walking those hills and find next to nothing and then these little creatures save your day as you come across something like this:

http://www.funghiitaliani.it/uploads/post-38-1075027275.jpg

So you're as happy as this little girl:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/96/Armillaria_mellea_7721.jpg

Since you come home with this:

http://dirtandveggies.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/honeymushroomssm1.jpg?w=626&h=365

And they're no second-class mushroom. They're actually an amazing wild variety, full-flavoured and earthy. So you make a soup (and lots of it) with perhaps just some onions, garlic, paprika, potatoes and dumplings (since you're poor and can't afford meat that often), pickle several bottles and dry some, too.

I will also try beef broth with tri-tip if I am able to find out what the Slovak name is and thus a way to explain to my butcher what I actually want. In our family we would usually eat boiled beef with a sauce and knedlíky (you know, pretty much Brotknödel), an influence of my mother's Czech (in fact, Moravian) background. I've heard praises on a cream-and-mushroom sauce made with Amanita rubescens, but I've never tried it as I've always feared confusing it with A. pantherina. And that's a pity as they're plentiful in summer.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Never seen those around here in the wild. Beautiful! All the foraging here is mostly about various boletes - _Leccinum scabrum_, if you are lucky, it beats cepes by a long way, in my opinion, chanterelles, champingnos, perhaps some parasols, and very appreciated if you find some - _Sparassis crispa -_ the "Fat Hen" as we call it here. _A. rubescens _does grow here, but, as you said, I am too cautious and too scared of mistakes there.

As for the potato cakes - yes, those are the same ones I would make for the blueberries, in that case, though, thinner and more crisp.

Considering the beef - if your butcher has any austrian-hungarian heritage, he should recognize it as Tafelspitz, Scherzerl, or Schalblatll - it is a very Austrian thing, In American butchery terms, it is the bottom of the Sirloin, aged for a couple of weeks..


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like I have to think over any post twice these days. Regarding the vinegar - you sure have vinegar pickled mushrooms in Slovakia? I encountered them all around, right here in Bavaria, in the Czech Republic, in Slovenia, in Ukrania.. Think of this soup along those lines - a quick pickle, turned into soup. Sour-salty with the mushroom tang, mellowed by the potato cakes.


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

Ceps are very nice in some dishes. E.g. fresh ceps with their ''noble'' flavour make great cream sauces, but ceps really develop more flavour if you dry them. However, if you want a strong mushroom taste (e.g. for a stuffing or a soup), ceps aren't very useful and as you say, Leccinum sp. are much better for that (or honey mushrooms). L. scabrum and pseudoscabrum are common here, but I once made an omelet with L. versipelle, the orange-capped species, and that was one of the best dishes of my life.

Just butter, fry some chopped garlic (I used young, spring garlic), then the sliced mushroom, salt and pepper and eggs, turning the heat to maximum and using the technique for the classic omelet, not country omelet (i.e. fast and furious). The deep, dark, earthy flavour with hints of coffee (as some Leccinum sp. have, at least those that blacken when cut) was just irresistible.

Many people here also forage Russula sp. and in the autumn, Lepista nuda (the purplish mushroom with orange zest fragrance, called wood blewit in English).

And of course, the ''fat hen'', although we call it ''ram's head''. Champignons and parasols, too. Actually, parasols are great breaded as for Wiener Schnitzel and fried in lard, served with buttered boiled potatoes. The giant puffball (Calvatia gigantea), when still immature, is reputedly just as good (or even better) peeled, sliced, breaded and fried schnitzel-style in lard, but I've never had these.

So how sour should the soup be? Just a mild tang or a bit more? Like the Chinese hot-and-soup soup?


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

teamfat said:


> I'm sort of surprised we haven't seen a dish involving these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I worked at a diner-like restaurant after high school as a busboy, but worked as the cook for a couple of nights when they scheduled 2 busboys. burgers, pasta. Basic fare.

They would serve deep fried mushrooms in pre-packaged frozen single serving sizes. The cook showed me how he cooked them by dipping the corner of the plastic bag in the deep fryer, melting a hole in the corner of the plastic bag. The shrooms would fall out into the hot oil, melting plastic instead of ripping the bag open because it was faster and easier.

I always thought about the plastic being eaten as a film on those mushrooms. This was the same place where the owner sliced the tip of his finger off while slicing pastrami. I asked if he looked for the tip of his finger in the meat and he said no. "I just wrapped it up and sold it." They would also swish aside fruit flies stuck in the salad dressing sitting in a hotel pan with ice water.

Ahhh, the good old days…


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Slayertplsko said:


> So how sour should the soup be? Just a mild tang or a bit more? Like the Chinese hot-and-soup soup?


Definitely more than just a tang, very noticable. We usually had a bottle of vinegar on the table, so everyone could add some more.


----------



## mise (Aug 19, 2013)

photo (5).JPG




__
mise


__
Nov 10, 2013








Made a simple mushroom risotto for lunch.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

mise said:


> Made a simple mushroom risotto for lunch.


Miam miam.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

jake t buds said:


> I worked at a diner-like restaurant after high school as a busboy, but worked as the cook for a couple of nights when they scheduled 2 busboys. burgers, pasta. Basic fare.
> 
> They would serve deep fried mushrooms in pre-packaged frozen single serving sizes. The cook showed me how he cooked them by dipping the corner of the plastic bag in the deep fryer, melting a hole in the corner of the plastic bag. The shrooms would fall out into the hot oil, melting plastic instead of ripping the bag open because it was faster and easier.
> 
> ...


This is why I don't eat in diners. Tell me he wasn't Greek.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Nope. Jewish I think. This wasn't in NYC. It was a long, long time ago and the place was famous for having a 'B' rating. Mostly for cracks in the floor of the kitchen, IIRC.

They were open until 3 am, one hour after the bars closed, so nobody really cared because they were too drunk to notice - although they did open at 10 am for breakfast and lunch.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Grilled pork chop, sautée champignons, cauliflower tempura*

Sauce is a reduction of hoisin sauce, sweet black vinegar, mustard, white wine, and butter





  








10801924803_b3660f419c_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 11, 2013








Completely inadequate plate.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

this doesn't quite exactly fit the mold, but . . . .

pre-PS:  I'm a huge mushroom addict.  been known to make an entire meal of Pfferlinge - that's all, just them....

an aside from the "fresh" stuff -

dried mushrooms - my fav application is gravies / sauces.  bring a batch of dried to a simmer in water, allow to cool, wring out and discard the solids (sorry, that texture is not my fav,) use the liquor for the gravy, adding freshly sliced or diced, raw or cooked, mushrooms for taste & texture.

add a smidgen of anchovy for a daring splash....never reveal the anchovy secret.....


----------



## smoothjimmy (Jan 12, 2013)

A little late in the game for this entry perhaps but without further ado: porcini and truffle (oil) risotto.




  








image.jpg




__
smoothjimmy


__
Nov 11, 2013












  








image.jpg




__
smoothjimmy


__
Nov 11, 2013








Not a brilliant quality photo but the finished dish! It goes well with braised duck but I was a bit short on time last night so I just had the rice.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

This may be of interest:






mjb.


----------



## developingtaste (Aug 17, 2011)

Unaware of the challenge prior to making this dish, but since it was in November, and recent, I'll attach. What I like, and never heard of before so I like to think I created something new (untrained cook, here), is soaking the mushrooms in fresh minced garlic prior to adding to my dish. It was the last, along with Bok Choy leaves, vegetable added to my Asparagus and Schezuan Beaf in Oyster Sauce. I put more info on the making of this dish under 'what you had for dinner' thread, page 81.





  








Asparigas and Beef in Oyster Sauce..jpg




__
developingtaste


__
Nov 12, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I've had this recipe from Cook's Country/America's Test Kitchen

for Italian Pot Roast, I finally tried it

View media item 88865 View media item 88866
View media item 88867 View media item 88868
Super delicious


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Super delicious


It certainly _looks_ super delicious!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oh my gosh FF, I was so suprised at the out come.

a pound of criminis, red wine, onions, celery, tomato products, GARLIC, thyme, rosemary, and a chuck roast... 3 hours later ... YUM!

I tried to link the website with the recipe, but I was having troubles...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Kgirl I've made that potroast before and it's certainly very good.  Why did you capitalized GARLIC?

There's three of us on the forum that have K-names.  Me, Kgirl and Kokopuffs.  Everyone refers to us as KK.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Koukouvagia said:


> Kgirl I've made that potroast before and it's certainly very good. Why did you capitalized GARLIC?
> 
> There's three of us on the forum that have K-names. Me, Kgirl and Kokopuffs. Everyone refers to us as KK.


What about KaiqueKuisine?


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

XD the K-Squad


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the solution:

K girl is K23549876

KouKou is K5987653

Kokopuffs is K98762539

Kaique is K75664730

Simple and easy to memorize.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Or how about

Kgirl

Koukou

Koko

KKu

Or is that confusing?  We cant all be KK


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks God nobody chose KKK.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

K-girl

Koko (Kokopuffs )

KK (Koukovagia ) 

Kaique XD (me )


----------



## developingtaste (Aug 17, 2011)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> K-girl
> 
> Koko (Kokopuffs )
> 
> ...


Not KuKu?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> Kgirl I've made that potroast before and it's certainly very good. Why did you capitalized GARLIC?
> 
> There's three of us on the forum that have K-names. Me, Kgirl and Kokopuffs. Everyone refers to us as KK.


GARLIC, `cuz there's an entire head of garlic in this recipe, I've never used so much before in one recipe, but, WOW, it was great! We'll do that again!

KK, ME?

NAH! I'm just *K*~girl /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif ALOHA!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ordo said:


> I have the solution:
> 
> K girl is K23549876


oh my gosh! @ordo you are some kind of psychic, really!

you almost got our telephone number back when we lived in Kaneohe Hawaii, NO JOKE!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

*The Players*





  








IMG_0224.JPG




__
teamfat


__
Nov 15, 2013








Portabello, dried porcini, shallots, garlic, sour cream, hot paprika. These pics are not well focused, not used to my wife's little camera.

*The Procedure*

The dried mushrooms were put into about a cup of warm water to soak while prepping the rest. Shallots and garlic minced finely, then put into a skillet with some butter and olive oil over medium low heat to sweat, a little salt and pepper added.





  








IMG_0226.JPG




__
teamfat


__
Nov 15, 2013








Just about ready for the 'bellas, which have been cubed into bite size chunks. Turn up the heat a bit, get some browning on those mushrooms. Add in the thyme, nutmeg and paprika. Cook them a bit, add about half a cup of white wine, let it simmer off. Looks a mess, but the kitchen smells *so good*





  








IMG_0229.JPG




__
teamfat


__
Nov 15, 2013








Next step, whisk a tablespoon or two of flour into the porcini soaking liquid, pour it in the pan. Get the noodles cooking, open the red wine. The sauce is starting to thicken up, turn off the burner. Fold in the sour cream.





  








IMG_0230.JPG




__
teamfat


__
Nov 15, 2013








Drain the noodles, plate and enjoy some portabella paprikash!





  








IMG_0232.JPG




__
teamfat


__
Nov 15, 2013








That sauce packs quite a mushroom punch - very good. I could have put in a bit more hot paprika, maybe just as a bit of color sprinkled on the finished plate. It does look a bit boring, but don't let looks deceive you! Yum, yum, yum.

mjb.


----------



## developingtaste (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm convinced.  Pass the dish, please.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks nice and creamy TF


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> oh my gosh! @ordo you are some kind of psychic, really!
> 
> you almost got our telephone number back when we lived in Kaneohe Hawaii, NO JOKE!


Don't tell me! I took your words for granted, played the Loto and failed miserabily! Good bye the psychic.

Luckly, in my way home i got these precious dry pine mushrooms for a cheap 10 bucks:





  








10873746546_7e45f62199_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 15, 2013








I know nothing about mushrooms and can't tell the variety. Intense hearthy aroma. The same i used for the pasta.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice stuff, everyone, as usual!

I tried my hand today on a rather uncommon pairing - clams and mushrooms. In particular, Setas con Almejas - a basque recipe.

The cast: Diced onions and garlic, a mix of boletes and champignons, clams, saffron, white wine, salt, pepper and olive oil.





  








IMG_0742.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 15, 2013








Fry the onions and garlic, add the mushrooms:





  








IMG_0747.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 15, 2013








Add the saffron, salt, pepper, a pinch of hot pepper flakes and the white wine, then drop in the clams and let it simmer:





  








IMG_0752.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 15, 2013








And serve with some parsley:





  








IMG_0761.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 15, 2013








I was exceedingly happy with that combination.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@GeneMachine some nice bread and a glass (or three) of wine and that would make me very happy!

I've wanted to try basque food every since I saw some tv program, it looks so simple yet so inviting


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Damn looks like this challenge is gonna be tough to take home


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Clams and mushrooms, certainly not a common pairing, looks very good, though. I had leftovers for lunch:





  








IMG_0236.JPG




__
teamfat


__
Nov 16, 2013








Reheated some of the portabella paprikash, this time plated some diced green onions, more sour cream and sprinkled with Spanish smoked paprika. Very mushroomy, as I expected. A couple of notes - I think with using the hot paprika that the dish could have benefitted from a bit more nutmeg - it was there, just pushed a little too far into the background. And the sauce may have had a slightly richer mouth feel had I used some rather gelatinous beef stock I had on hand, rather than water, to soak the dried mushrooms.

Minor nits. I'm quite happy with the way it turned out. As is my contented belly.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Clams and mushrooms, an odd combination given the similar textures but delightfully quirky. A real surf and turf!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @GeneMachine some nice bread and a glass (or three) of wine and that would make me very happy!
> 
> I've wanted to try basque food every since I saw some tv program, it looks so simple yet so inviting


Yup. That's how I served it. Some rustic, course white bread and a glass of a young and fresh Spanish verdejo. Or three... 

And you are right about the basque cuisine there. Simple, peasant stuff, but depending on fresh, high-quality ingredients, at least that is what I took away from anything basque I tried so far.


Koukouvagia said:


> Clams and mushrooms, an odd combination given the similar textures but delightfully quirky. A real surf and turf!


It is true that the dish might lack textural variation. I still was positivly surprised by it, since the earthy mushroom flavour and the salty tang of the clams really blend together well, in a, at least to me, quite unexpected way.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Very interesting mushroom creations everyone!

I made this black trumpet mushroom dish, with shrimps and black garlic.

dcarch





  








blackmushroom.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 16, 2013












  








blackmushroomshrimp.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 16, 2013












  








blackmushroomshrimp2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 16, 2013


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Master dcarch, since every single one of your dishes looks like it just escaped from an art gallery and desperatly begs to be eaten - would you please give me some pointers as to your photography setup? I take my food pics simply with an iPhone or iPod for the quick and easy uploads, however, on the side I do some classical photography on 35mm film with some ancient and dignified Yashika and Zeiss equipment I inherited....


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

GeneMachine said:


> Master dcarch, since every single one of your dishes looks like it just escaped from an art gallery and desperatly begs to be eaten - would you please give me some pointers as to your photography setup? I take my food pics simply with an iPhone or iPod for the quick and easy uploads, however, on the side I do some classical photography on 35mm film with some ancient and dignified Yashika and Zeiss equipment I inherited....


Thank you Gene!

It's true, a photo studio will cost you $$$x00,000 with lights, lenses, cameras, and a photographer will spend years going to school and gain working experience. Each time he takes pictures of food, it will need a few hours of staging.

I am none of the above.

One single daylight CFL bulb with a broken kitchen plastic container as a diffusor, a tripod and a regular digital camera.

I take one shot from top, and one from the side. A few seconds later I will be eating hot food.

The most important tip I can give you is the tripod and the use of the camera's self-timer to avoid any shaking.

Here is my setup:

dcarch





  








light_zpsde512821.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 16, 2013


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

dcarch said:


> The most important tip I can give you is the tripod and the use of the camera's self-timer to avoid any shaking.


So THAT's why all my pictures of food are usually a bit blurry!!! Thanks, like many really worthy tips, it seems very obvious once someone's said it.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah, a tripod helps tremendously. Very nice and efficient lighting setup there, dcarch. I really need a digital SLR one of these days. Got to check if there is any way of fitting my old lenses to it - I have basically everything from 20 mm to 800 mm in really good Zeiss optics as fixed focal length lenses. All of those with M42 thread, no bajonet, though. Stuff of the 60s, so it is rather hard to adapt them to modern cameras.

Well, for now - back to the iPhone and yesterdays lunch: A hot and sour prawn curry with oyster mushrooms, to keep with the seafood and shrooms theme:

Prawns, oyster mushrooms, ginger, garlic, red onions, chili, bell peppers, soy sauce, fish sauce, palm sugar, tamarind, white pepper, coriander, cumin, white pepper and kurkuma:





  








IMG_0767.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 17, 2013








Stir fry:





  








IMG_0775.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 17, 2013








And serve with rice, blurrily due to the lack of said tripod:





  








IMG_0786.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 17, 2013


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, the flu got me again, so this is not particuilarly elaborate. Still tasty, though - saddle of venison, chanterelles and rutabaga puree:





  








IMG_0808.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 17, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Portabello and chicken stir fry with bok choy, carrots, green and yellow peppers, onions.





  








photo (10).JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 18, 2013








Followed by my new addiction





  








photo (11).JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 18, 2013


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

IMG_0258.jpg




__
soesje


__
Nov 18, 2013


__
2







Terrine of mushrooms, mixed salad with truffle mayo. (unfortunately did not know how to turn the pic, its on its side...)


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I haven't been able to participate yet this month, but yesterday I made this dish.

*Chicken archiduc with Hokkaido pumpkin purée*

The name archiduc is used for a mushroom cream sauce. I used chestnut mushroom. The pumpkin is made by oven roasting wedges of Hokkaido pumpkin, rubbed in oil, s&p, thyme and cooked covered for 1,5 hours. Incredible intense flavor!





  








KipPompoenChampignonsaus.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 20, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a dish I made in march this year.

*Quail with stuffed mushrooms*

Mushrooms were stuffed with chopped mushrooms, Iberico ham, chili, spring onion





  








champignonsGevuld1A.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 20, 2013











  








champignonsGevuld2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 20, 2013











  








champignonsGevuld3A.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 20, 2013


__
2


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Steamed Eggs with Mushrooms

Very inexpensive dish here. I made this at a friend's house last night. More traditionally made with shrimp, I was serving to a vegetarian and a person with a seafood allergy, so mushrooms it is.

Being an inexpensive dish and one where a stock is important as well, dried mushrooms were the right ingredient. Here I've got some porcini, a mixed blend and some traditional dried asian shitakes in the plastic tub.





  








2013-11-19 15.55.55.jpg




__
phatch


__
Nov 20, 2013








Getting ready for hydration and creation of the flavofrul mushroom liquid. I like to plan on about 1 egg per person with about 1/3 cup of stock per serving. 1/4 cup or so mixed with the eggs, the extra used in the sauce. But you can go up to probably 1/2 cup of stock per serving and thin the egg a bit more.





  








2013-11-19 15.56.39.jpg




__
phatch


__
Nov 20, 2013








Chopped, awaiting cooking--a little blurry but I'm getting better with this camera phone.





  








2013-11-19 19.51.08.jpg




__
phatch


__
Nov 20, 2013








Steaming in their ramekins. This is also served as a single large custard as well.





  








2013-11-19 19.51.19.jpg




__
phatch


__
Nov 20, 2013








Another blurry pic, the mushrooms stirfried with some garlic, rice wine, the stock, some soy sauce, some vegetarian oyster sauce and a little corn starch slurry to thicken and add gloss.





  








2013-11-19 20.01.18.jpg




__
phatch


__
Nov 20, 2013








Ready to eat. I usually use a little hot sauce in the egg mixture, but this time I just grabbed some black pepper. It floated to the top of the custard and looked a little off.





  








2013-11-19 20.09.01.jpg




__
phatch


__
Nov 20, 2013








If you're steaming in a stacked system as I was, the lower layer will cook faster and tends to foam/bubble some. So pull it early if possible.


----------



## developingtaste (Aug 17, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> Portabello and chicken stir fry with bok choy, carrots, green and yellow peppers, onions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a 'touch' of chocolate.


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry for my absence here, I was busy last week. Many great dishes have been posted since, as I can see.

First, we've got several Asian ideas, DevelopingTaste's Szechuan-inspired beef-and-oyster-mushroom skillet (I've never heard of the technique you're describing, I guess it is new?), Ordo's inviting grilled pork chop with cauliflower and mushrooms (I think the plate is just fine, I actually like the plating, too), Gene's prawn stir-fry, where the finished dish actually looks completely European (at least to me) and thus it's quite unexpected and interesting (anyway, did you use fresh or dried turmeric?), and finally Phatch's absolutely stunning steamed egg custard with mushroom ragout, which looks wonderful (and I'm already seriously considering it for a winner, but we'll see).

Then we've got what I would call European classics, namely Jimmy's classic porcini risotto, which is always a hit, Teamfat posted a dish that is close to my heart as it's something we cook quite a lot here (do you have Hungarian background perhaps?), K-girl submitted a mouth-watering Italian pot roast (and we all love Italian pot roasts, I'm sure we do), Chris referred to one of his older dishes, quail with stuffed mushrooms (I really like the simplicity of the stuffing here) and cooked Chicken archiduc (I'm sure it tastes superb as I once made a similar dish, but have never tried it with a pumpkin puree), and Gene again cooked a very interesting dish from Basque cuisine that I will certainly be cooking too as soon as I can get some clams. It's a very interesting combination that I can't imagine so I'll have to simply give it a try. It might well be a revelation.

Soesje, that's very interesting, mushroom terrine, something I've never heard of. Could you tell us how you made it? And finally, Dcarch's dish is in a category of its own, simply enticing. Black garlic is something I've never heard of, again.

So thank you all for your wonderful contributions, I've been enjoying it thoroughly. We're two thirds of the way through, keep it coming! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Slayertplsko said:


> , Teamfat posted a dish that is close to my heart as it's something we cook quite a lot here (do you have Hungarian background perhaps?),


My father's parents came from Lithuania, my mother's from Prussia, when it existed as such. So eastern Europe is certainly an influence on me.

mjb.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

slayer, I made the terrine by blanching the mushrooms in a game fond (reduced stock) with herbs and let them cool.

then soaked gelatine, drained the mushrooms and with part of that fond I made the gelatin solution.

I took a metal mold, put in layer of gelatin mix, layer mushrooms let partially set, repeat etc till mold was full.

it was actually a try out for a dinner, terrine was served at said dinner so I had no recipe and made it up as I went along....


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Experimenting here, hence the plating. I did a mini pie of ground beef.& lard, kinda champignones duxelle with leeks, dried thyme, etc.





  








11018710655_886f51c421_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 24, 2013












  








11018809264_7b70a45b53_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 24, 2013












  








11018642175_d33e7886d6_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 24, 2013








It was good.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Ordo, that is a tasty looking treat!

I'm bummed.  Karen and I are jumping in the car wednesday morning to drive down to Phoenix, won't be back until 1st December.  No time to do another entry in this challenge.  So it goes.  Hope I can put in a good showing for December!

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, one more:

The players: Monkfish filet, floured, salted and peppered, freshly home-smoked bacon, cabbage, potatoes, onions, carrots, garlic, parsley and brown button mushrooms:





  








IMG_0809.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 29, 2013








Saute and simmer the cabbage in white wine, sautée the bacon and the aromatics, add the mushrooms and add a splash of wine, too, fry the fish and boil the potatoes:





  








IMG_0821.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 29, 2013








And serve





  








IMG_0832.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 29, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

turkeytetrazzini001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 30, 2013








Turkey Tetrazzini, made with leftover Thanksgiving turkey, TONS of crimini mushrooms, celery, onion, garlic, frozen peas, egg noodles, homemade turkey stock, a little white wine, milk and some more parm and panko as a topper, very yummy for leftovers! I hadn't made this dish in the longest time, even DH loved it.


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

So we're nearing the end now. I'm happy to see more beautiful contributions.

@ordo:

That looks really good I must say. I sometimes can't think of a dish that works well with champignons (with the exception of a cream of mushroom soup). Well, I'm sure this one does. I'll probably be making something of that sort in the near future, so thanks for inspiration.

@Gene:

Once again, beautiful. I've never thought of serving cabbage sauté like this one with fish, so it's a bit of a revelation for me.

@K-girl:

I'm now seriously considering changing tomorrow's (family) menu in favour of Tetrazzini. I think I will do it!

I will declare the winner this night at around 2:00 CET if that's fine with everyone. That's to give even those from the Pacific Coast of USA a whole day.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

I got the cabbage and fish idea from Robuchon, once again - one of his books has a salmon and cabbage recipe, so I went from there.

I had another one planned for today - osso bucco with a truffled risotto, but unfortunately, my girlfriend is not at home tonight, and I'd rather share that with her. Thus, I will post it tomorrow out of the competition


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

So finally I'm going to do it, now that it is over for our Hawaii members, too. But before I do it, I want to say one big, huge, gargantuan THANK YOU to all who participated. There are no losers here, we should make that clear. I was hoping I would get inspired to cook some new mushroom dishes (that's why I chose the topic), and I certainly was inspired again and again, so thank you all.

However, it is my duty to pick just one person and that is:

*GeneMachine*

There were several dishes by several people I was considering, but I absolutely loved the potato-mushroom-chard accompaniment to a steak that Gene made, and this dish is the main reason I chose him (the other reasons are his other dishes). That dish inspired me the most.

So once again, thank you all and congratulations to GeneMachine!!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my. Thanks Slayertplsko! 

There was so much beautiful stuff I'd rather expect to win this round, in particular Phatch's steamed eggs,. Chris' quail and EverydayGourmet's buratta. 

Thanks to everyone participating. As Slayer said, there were so many great ideas and inspirations! Eat well, my friends!

I shall post a new challenge this afternoon, still thinking about it.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations Gene, such a well deserved victory!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Well done Gene! And well deserved. Suculent dishes you posted.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Bravo!  Congratulations Gene, you hooked us on that beef with chanterelles and then reeled us in with that surprising clams and mushrooms concoction.  Looking forward to the next challenge.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif fantastic gene!


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I knew it , great job gene XD


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> turkeytetrazzini001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had a hankering for Tetrazzini even before turkey day, think I will make some for dinner tomorrow, I have plenty of leftovers.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

chefbuba said:


> I have had a hankering for Tetrazzini even before turkey day, think I will make some for dinner tomorrow, I have plenty of leftovers.


I know that this dish is SUPPOSE to be made with spaghetti noodles, but I wanted a little more tooth to the dish, plus I found a bag of dried egg noodles in the back of the pantry that really needed to be used.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't have pasta, so when I cheat it's fresh tagliatelle. Holds more sauce too!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

chefbuba said:


> I can't have pasta, so when I cheat it's fresh tagliatelle. Holds more sauce too!


YUM!!!

I made extra sauce with the egg noodles, but it still could have stood more, IMHO...

I still have more turkey leftover, we have to have this dish again this week, DH really enjoyed it, surprisingly.


----------



## sloperaly (Feb 15, 2010)

If you're in NYC they sell chanterelles in the grocery inside Chelsea Market on 14th and 9th (near the back of CM. Good luck!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

sloperaly said:


> If you're in NYC they sell chanterelles in the grocery inside Chelsea Market on 14th and 9th (near the back of CM. Good luck!


They sell them at Eli's as well on the UES. But only when they are in season and they are mad expensive. They sell morels too.


----------

